# Lost gopro (Park West area)



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

Dove with a group on a beach dive Sunday afternoon/evening and one of the dive buddies lost his gopro, so just on the off chance someone recovered one in that area (current was ripping)mounted on a clear floating handle: there is a small reward (thru him)involved. I'll make sure any inquiries get to him..

thx ...


----------

